# 2009 Morel season has started!!!



## knockoff64

Nice!

Can't wait, come on rain!


----------



## Oldgrandman

StumpJumper said:


> They don't grow. I was torn on that issue for many years but have marked MANY of them. Once they come up all they do is balloon a little and dry up.


The early ones I have left do not grow much at all I have forund. In certain circumstances (when it is warmer I think) there are studies that show they do grow some but I think more of the stem is growing and they are expanding out, then the actual meaty cap being bigger and having more meat to them. I am saying that I think they are more dense when fresh, less so when older...



STEINFISHSKI said:


> Back away from the shrooms kitty and no one gets hurt.
> 
> Nice find Hypox!


HAHAH! Kinda what I was thinking, Tim!!!



Linda G. said:


> earliest I've ever found around here was April 25, but doubt that will happen this year. Much of the ground is still frozen, there's still ice on the lake, and we need rain, badly.
> 
> Congrats on your find, with the rain you're supposed to get today, there will be more. Send that rain up here.


Linda, I got you beat by about a week in the same general area you're in. But some spots are earlier then others. 
It could turn around quickly and I hope it does. I just hope I can swing the time off to get after em! They can be found with minimal snow in the woods but not often in good numbers, in my experience anyways.
BTW, thanks for the updates on the conditions up there !
_Oh yeah, Boardman Brookies I watch your posts too so another thanks goes to you!!!_


----------



## StumpJumper

Oldgrandman said:


> The early ones I have left do not grow much at all I have forund. In certain circumstances (when it is warmer I think) there are studies that show they do grow some but I think more of the stem is growing and they are expanding out, then the actual meaty cap being bigger and having more meat to them. I am saying that I think they are more dense when fresh, less so when older...


 Right, that's what I meant by "ballooning out".


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Oldgrandman said:


> _Oh yeah, Boardman Brookies I watch your posts too so another thanks goes to you!!!_


Thanks OGM! I think this coming weekend should be the start for me up here. The temps are supposed to be in the mid 50s and may hit 60 a few times during the week. There is also some rain, so I might the next to post a picture.


----------



## Oldgrandman

StumpJumper said:


> Right, that's what I meant by "ballooning out".


YUP!



Boardman Brookies said:


> Thanks OGM! I think this coming weekend should be the start for me up here. The temps are supposed to be in the mid 50s and may hit 60 a few times during the week. There is also some rain, so I might the next to post a picture.


I hope to be in a woods in a county near you in the coming weeks....
GOOD LUCK Y'ALL!


----------



## DocHoliday

I hope we get some rain soon where I hunt them. It's so dry right now that the DNR has a no burn warning posted. I think it might be a little early for my area there is still some snow left where it was piled up from clearing my roof this winter.


----------



## joe allen

was at tawas last weekend and there is still patches of snow in the woods.
i saw no mushrooms.i did hear some animals fighting or breeding!:yikes:
i sat there for at least 10 minutes and listened to growling,snarling,rustling and whining and crying.almost sounded feline?i left my pistol at the truck or i would have investigated further.whatever it was it was less than 100 yards away.when it started getting closer i decided to leave.i don't think it was coyote or deer or turkey or ****.(though i have heard ***** make strange noises when you whack them with a shovel!)are bobcat breeding now?it sounded pretty big(though squirrels sound big when im bowhunting!) i made some noise climbing out of the ravine and it stopped whatever it was doing.
i am going back with a shotgun in may to see what i can see.:16suspect


----------



## solohunter

was in eastern alcona county over the weekend and still very early, nothing green popping up yet and still snow spots on north side of the pine groves, a couple weeks of warm needed for my area yet, was ice on pond monday AM,,,

Joe, it might have been cats, or ****, **** make alot of loud noises but normally in evening or at night, wild cats (house type) can also make noises like you described,


----------



## GrouseBuster

That's one way to get all those unsuspecting flatlanders to head North early! :lol:


----------



## Wishn I was fishn

Its probably the same Cougar shown in the opening photo of this thread.:yikes:


----------



## hypox

Finding them in Kalamazoo county.

7 more tonight for a total of 25! This weekend is looking great


----------



## RippinLipp

Nice job finding more hypox. Now your making me jealous!! Hopefully I'll find some this week or weekend in SE mich.


----------



## Carpmaster

WOW!! I found 2 yesterday....800 miles south of here in the Smokies...I was thinking it would be a while here!


----------



## RippinLipp

Carpmaster said:


> WOW!! I found 2 yesterday....800 miles south of here in the Smokies...I was thinking it would be a while here!


You might want to start looking. Thier headed your way..


----------



## CAPT HEAVY

I was cleaning the back yard today and underneath the leaves it was still frozen. It is going to be a while yet here in NE MI. If you get any extras Mark you can send them my way!


----------



## RippinLipp

Jeff
I'll be glad to send some your way!! You need to look under that pine that always had the early ones. Also remember when we took that walk to find some at work. That place has produced great numbers of Morels over the past 3 years.:shhh::shhh::shhh:


----------



## Frantz

That is photo shopped, there are no cats out this early in the season!

I still have a few little patches of snow in the shade here, so I am guessing another week or so before my sister starts finding them before me.


----------



## hypox

A quick look tonight yielded 20 more.

Saturday should be good!


----------



## Oldgrandman

Got my first 8 today. Rain will bring em on good now.


----------



## solohunter

would be nice to know the county your finding them in  I know better than ask any further,, the weekend walk yeilded 0 - n/e macomb county


----------

